# Pawleys Island Surf



## worm dunk (Jul 24, 2007)

Hey all. Just joined up and was wondering if any of you guys would throw a newbie a bone.

I'll be down at pawleys next week and was hoping someone had some good advice on catching fish in the North inlet.

Thanks in Advance

Bo


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

North inlet of pawleys

Good luck


----------



## worm dunk (Jul 24, 2007)

thanks surfsidesativa.

Whats the best summer trout technique in that area?


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

live shrimp under a float. live shrimp and trout rigs can be found at perry's in murrells inlet.


----------



## worm dunk (Jul 24, 2007)

thanks again sativa


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

live shrimp can be found in the creeks, by the way the best time to catch trout here is mid to late ffall and early fall for best spottail action in the surf. if you fish in the fall there are usually a lot of 2 pound bluefish out there to steak your hooks and rigs. to catch a bit of everything use fresh live catch mullet on a two hook bottom rig with 2/0 hooks. weakfishing is also great during fall(sliced mullet outfishes all other lures and bait , even live mullet)


----------



## chilehead2 (Jun 20, 2006)

*Pawleys Island, where does and old 5 n' dime-er stay*

Can you suggest a place to stay for a first fishing trip, and some cool places to tackle up?

thanks for you answers.


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

*old 5 n' dime-er *

I caught that Jerry Jeff Walker reference... Didn't realize he was popular in your neck of the woods


----------



## chilehead2 (Jun 20, 2006)

*5&dime*

Yeah, he's my honkietonh hero. i wonder if he ever fished the suds?


----------

